# Trans Siberia Railway



## S D C (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is a video of the train journey.

http://www.google.ru/intl/ru/landing/transsib/en.html


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 5, 2010)

I think OUR Graffitti is FAR SUPERIOR to THEIRS!!! 

RF


----------



## darien-l (Mar 11, 2010)

Impressive! A video of the ENTIRE route, about 170 hours worth. You can select any location on the map, and it automatically jumps to the correct portion of the correct video. Nicely done!

Here are a couple of segments with some nice views of Lake Baikal:


----------

